# iPhone 4 cases



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I received my case today. I ordered it Thursday morning and just did regular mail. I can't believe I got it so fast. I ordered the Case-Mate barely there case. I'm loving it. It has the cut out for the Apple design on the back. It fits great and it doesn't block any of the buttons are the charger. Here is a link if anyone is interested.

http://www.case-mate.com/iPhone-4-Cases/Case-Mate-iPhone-4-Barely-There-Cases.asp


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for posting this; it looks really nice and it comes in PINK!!! (in stock) AND PURPLE!!! (not yet in stock).
I am also interested in the iFrogz Lean Luxe case that others have posted positive comments about, but I can't find it in stock anywhere around where I live; I checked the local AT&T & BestBuy stores and they're out of stock. 
I've never had an iPhone, but I'm concerned now about people saying that there is some sort of sensor problem (I think that's what it is) and the iPhone hangs up on people frequently. In the info on this case, it says that this case helps resolve the "signal issue (antenna problem)"; Do you know if that is the same thing that causes inadvertent hang-ups?
Have you had any problem with hang-ups with your new 'barely there' case?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL, I just ordered this case !!!! I just came back from an overseas trip and passed by the Apple store to reserve my iphone (they call you as soon as they get them in store and you just go pick it up - apparently much faster than ordering through the web, as those who did that last week-end got their phones this week already). So I figured I better order a case too, so I wouldn't leave my new iphone unprotected for even a minute  . I went with the black one, figuring it would do just fine while waiting for the ivy case (also from case mate) to become available


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> Thanks for posting this; it looks really nice and it comes in PINK!!! (in stock) AND PURPLE!!! (not yet in stock).
> I am also interested in the iFrogz Lean Luxe case that others have posted positive comments about, but I can't find it in stock anywhere around where I live; I checked the local AT&T & BestBuy stores and they're out of stock.
> I've never had an iPhone, but I'm concerned now about people saying that there is some sort of sensor problem (I think that's what it is) and the iPhone hangs up on people frequently. In the info on this case, it says that this case helps resolve the "signal issue (antenna problem)"; Do you know if that is the same thing that causes inadvertent hang-ups?
> Have you had any problem with hang-ups with your new 'barely there' case?
> Thanks in advance.


No problems at all. I even covered the area with my hand that they are having an issue with. It doesn't change at all.


----------

